# Benefit night tournament on Sinclair



## Willhamrick (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Willhamrick (Jun 26, 2019)

Willhamrick said:


> View attachment 968216


Please come out and help us support his family


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 26, 2019)

I will try and find a partner and fish it .


----------



## Willhamrick (Jun 26, 2019)

LTZ25 said:


> I will try and find a partner and fish it .


Come on ,we would love to have you and help spread the word


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jun 27, 2019)

Can you tell us a little about the cause?


----------



## Willhamrick (Jun 28, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Can you tell us a little about the cause?


The tournament is benefiting the family of my best friend James Faulkner he passed away suddenly last year around Memorial Day, he was an avid outdoorsman that especially loved to fish. Me and some friends decided to put this on and it’s going to be an annual thing , we hope you’ll come and help us support his family.


----------

